# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Holy shit

## nalbano34

Crocop got knocked the **** out!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dangerdan

Looks like it could be a career ender, did you see his leg/knee/ankle? It was twisted 180 degrees.

----------


## nalbano34

That was a bit nasty......I could see it coming once he went to the ground. Pride guys seem to not be adapting well.

----------


## rar1015

> That was a bit nasty......I could see it coming once he went to the ground. Pride guys seem to not be adapting well.


I dont know if id go that far man. Rampage basically kicked ass in his first fight and Anderson Silva has just been dominating everyone he fights. Tonight just wasnt Crocop's night and it sucks. I really hope Crocop comes back.

----------


## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

Wow.....Dats About All I Can Say!!!!

----------


## Renesis

OMG, he got a taste of his own medicine. Goddamnit im pissed.

----------


## Lexed

ya same. Dam they kept replaying that knee part over and over again made me so sick. Shit sucks wanted cro cop to win. But did you hear he dosnt believe in Cage fighting training which I thought was the dumbest thing ever

----------


## nalbano34

I wouldn't say rampage made a great showing bro IMO. And it sounds like crocop should have tried to train in a cage as LEXED mentioned....that is just idiotic of him.

----------


## Tony Bologna

Yes holy sh!t of all that is holy what the motherfvcking sh!t is Crocop getting KO'ed and Randy called it..., anyways my sadness has passed... GO RANDY FTW!!!

And AA can suck a nut for his pvssy piss poor performance...

Bisping A+

Kongo good 4 you

blah blah UFC 70 w/ commercials...  :Shrug:

----------


## Lexed

They kept showing the girls gone wild dvd's so I ordered one

----------


## dhriscerr

I just got home from work at the meat ***t. Anyone know if you can download it online yet???

----------


## Doc M

> I just got home from work at the meat ***t. Anyone know if you can download it online yet???


Yes, anyone have the link to the Crocop fight?

----------


## dhriscerr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR_sS4AUPcw
Whole fight, but foreign 

Replay of last few seconds and commentary after fight with many replays, in English
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKr4XgW00ro

----------


## PoorMan

Looks to me like CC cant adapt to the elbows too well. He got tagged with a few of those and got cut. Herb dean standing them up was ridiculous. gonzaga was busy on the ground. I like CC and looked for him to win, but i like couture better and didnt wanna see CC kill couture if CC won. I think gonzaga/couture is a better match. 

Gonzaga beats Cro-cop by head kick. Un-fcking-believable. Im willing to bet that NO ONE bet on gonzaga to win by head kick, lol. His leg/foot did look horrifying, you could see Herbs face when he stopped it. He put his hand over his face with a wide open mouth and calmly removed cro-cops foot from his ass, lol. But CC was standing and walking what appeared to be normally, so I guess hes ok.

Besides Gonzaga/Couture, who fights next in the HW division?

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

That was one of the worst knock outs I have ever seen.

----------


## muaythaiguy76

did anyone else notice that cro cop looked less fit?

----------


## Testsubject

man that ruined my night, nasty knockout, that was bad, that kicked ****ed him up, he didnt seem to eager to continue fighting when rogan was talking to him.

----------


## Testsubject

> did anyone else notice that cro cop looked less fit?


He looked the same to me, his legs looked bigger than usual but that about it.

----------


## Schwarzenegger

I am shocked. Its so ironic, he got hit by his signature move :'(

----------


## test_cyp

I loved it! and pride fighters went 0-2 tonight, so I hope the Pride nuthuggers will stop talking about how the competition is so much better than the UFC.....blah blah blah. The cage didnt have anything to do with a shin to the face! 

Did anyone else notice how big Randy looked?

----------


## sonar1234

> I loved it! and pride fighters went 0-2 tonight, so I hope the Pride nuthuggers will stop talking about how the competition is so much better than the UFC.....blah blah blah. The cage didnt have anything to do with a shin to the face! 
> 
> Did anyone else notice how big Randy looked?


Its all one big company now, i dont know what Cro Cop will decide he seemed very confused during the interview, mad and confused.

----------


## rar1015

I wish everyone would just stop saying that crap that Pride basically has no chance against the UFC. Come on guys, its mma and anything can happen. We havent even seen 1/2 of the worlds top fighters fight guys in the UFC yet.

----------


## Lexed

It dosnt matter he said he was gonna retire in september to join back Special Forces so there might be 1-2 more round he fights this year maybe more and thats it

----------


## Renesis

> Its all one big company now, i dont know what Cro Cop will decide he seemed very confused during the interview, mad and confused.


Lol confused, I would be confused to if I just got my brains scrambled by a kick like that.

----------


## Andorious

anyone got a link including the post-fight wrap-up? i missed what cro-cop had to say after that

----------


## Logan13

> I loved it! and pride fighters went 0-2 tonight, so I hope the Pride nuthuggers will stop talking about how the competition is so much better than the UFC.....blah blah blah. The cage didnt have anything to do with a shin to the face! 
> 
> Did anyone else notice how big Randy looked?


I second this..........We heard CroCop this and Cro Cop that for a fuking year, he gets to the UFC and loses his second match, badly. And it wasn't like he was kicking gonzaga ass the whole fight when he got caught, he lossed period.

----------


## FRANk THe TANk

Gonzaga/Couture should be great, randy looks ready to go

----------

